# [SOLVED] windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. you may not have t



## Lee91 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi, whenever I try to run a .exe I get the following error:



> windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. you may not have the appropirate permissions to access the item.


I am running Windows Vista SP1 and I am the Administrator with full access. It's not the file because it's happened a lot of times now with stand alone .exe files, is there any solution for this ? :4-dontkno

Thanks in advance

- Lee


----------



## Lee91 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. you may not have the...*

bump.


----------



## Lee91 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: windows cannot access the specified device, path or file. you may not have the...*

Fixed. It was AVG


----------

